# new angler 144



## Crappie Hunter (Dec 27, 2009)

first time fishing in a yak. Fishing suck...but i really enjoy cruising around in this yak. going into the wind, it took very little effort and track straight. everything(fishing poles, paddle, tackle box,snacks, etc.) was in arm reach. I returned to the store two other yaks(sinks) before finally deciding on the angler 144. can't wait to get back on the water hopefully hooking something big and having it pull me across the lake...


----------



## flatlandfishing (Dec 24, 2008)

It is a blast for sure when you get towed around by a fish. The first time I took my kayak I caught a 36 in muskie. It pulled me about 200 feet.I had the biggest grin. This year I would love to catch a 50 inch in the kayak.


----------

